# Verkabelung Gebäude - Grundlegende Fragen



## moam1 (11 Juni 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin grade mein Altbau am Sanieren und da ich beruflich mit einigen Steuerungen zu tun habe (Beckhoff & Siemens) würde ich gerne ein paar Spielerrein mit der SPS realisieren. 
Was ich so vorhabe:

Licht schalten über Schalter (über die SPS)
Verschiedene Lichtszenen über ein Tablet/Visu oder Schalter
Rolladensteuerung (über Tablet/Visu & Schalter)
Einige Steckdosen vom Tablet/Visu schalten
Eventuell später die Temperatur steuern

Ich habe aber noch ein paar Grundlegende Fragen:

Wie mach ich das am besten mit der Verkabelung? Ich habe gedacht ich ziehe für jede schaltbare Steckdose, jede schaltbare Lampe (bzw Gruppe), Bewegungsmelder und Rollade ein Kabel zur SPS. (Somit könnte ich auch zur Not ohne SPS arbeiten falls die Programmierung nicht fertig ist). Ist das möglich sind die Kosten zu hoch? Der Umfang nicht gerechtfertigt?
Brauche ich eigentlich extra Hardware für die Taster, Dimmer, LED Spots etc? Was würdet ihr Empfehlen?
Soll ich besser ein BUS z.B. wie KNX verwenden?
Welche Vorbereitung sollte ich Treffen für die Automatisierung der Temperatur (Heizung) und was sollte ich zukünftig noch mit einplanen?


Leider sind noch wegen der Sanierung noch einige Punkte unklar z.b. wie viele Lampen oder ob nur Spots ausreichen (wird eine offene Decke aber muss noch einiges geklärt werden)

Hoffe ich könnt etwas Licht im Dunkeln bringen


----------



## Blockmove (11 Juni 2017)

Bemühe boch einfach mal die Suche im Forum.
Du findest zu allen deiner Fragen Threads mit Antworten.
Wie so oft gibt es mehrere gleichwertige Lösungen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Passion4Automation (12 Juni 2017)

Hi,

das Gebiet ist groß, lese mal meine Beiträge, da findest du schon viel. Alles was Installation angeht kannst du im KNX Forum nachlesen. 
Zu den Kosten, erstelle dir eine Raumliste, dokumentiere die Anzahl  der Sensoren  und Aktoren, überlege dir was du realisieren  möchtest dann plane die Größe des Verteilers ( Subverteiler), plane Kabelwege und Kabellängen. 
Wago und Beckhoff sind bestens geeignet, evtl die Sensoren. mit KNX. 
Somit kommst du beim Budget auf plus minus 1k hin, vorausgesetzt gute Planung. 
Übrigens, eine sps Lösung ist nicht unbedingt günstiger als KNX, aber der Spassfaktor ist höher.
LED: schau mal nach Dali mit Lunatone oder Eldoled. 
Visu: Gibt es viel, z.B. visu über  Codesys oder FHEM oder IP Symcon.



Viel Spaß.


----------



## moam1 (14 Juni 2017)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten.

Eine Grobe Vorstellung hab ich mir schon gemacht was ich benötige:

ca 60 DO (für Lampen)
ca. 7 DO (für Rollläden)
ca. 6 DI (für Bewegungsmelder)
ca. 20 DI (Taster Licht/Rolläden) 

Die Taster wollte ich eigentlich von Bush-Jäger nehmen keine gute Idee?

Werde mich mal im KNX Forum einlesen bin mir halt immer noch nicht sicher was ich machen soll bzw. die einfachste Lösung ist.
Ein Freund ist Elektriker und wird mit mir die Verkabelung mache (hoffe zum Einkaufspreis  ) kennt sich aber mit Bus System (KNX etc) leider nicht aus. 
Geplant ist ein Budget ca. 5000€. 

Leider hab ich das Problem und erkenne noch nicht den Vorteil von KNX, DALI, loxone, da meine Gedanken noch bei der klassischen Hausinstallation schwirren bzw. ich nichts anders Kenne  .

Ich habe glück das ich ein Bungalow besitze und ich eine Zentrale Abgangsstelle zum Keller habe wo ich alle Kabel (wenn diese passen) in den Keller zum Schaltschrank führen werde. 

Ich plane eine Beckhoff Steuerung einzusetzen (welche muss ich noch schauen). 

Gibt es eventuell noch weitere Informationen.


----------



## ohm200x (15 Juni 2017)

Hi,

wie groß ist dein Haus?
Was soll alles saniert werden?

Bei meinem Haus (Neubau 2010, ca 125qm) war rund 8000 EUR angesetzt. 
Schwiegereltern Bungalow ähnliche Größe (2014) ~10.000EUR
Kumpel aktuell Altbau komplett entkernt. Doppelhaushälfte mit Keller, EG, OG + DG sind vom Elektriker über 17.000 EUR angesetzt. 

Sind die 5000 EUR nur für Material?
Dein Kumpel Arbeit für lau? Klar deine Zeit selbst rechnest natürlich nicht. 
Aber 5k€ kommt mir wenig vor. 
Von wem stammt die Zahl?

Je nachdem was du an VISU (nicht) vor hast reicht dir ein CX8090 mit ARM CPU. 

Gruß ohm200x 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Passion4Automation (15 Juni 2017)

Taster ist egal was man einsetzt. Kannst mit Nym oder jysty verdrahten. 
7 DO für  Rollläden? Du meinst 14 oder? 
60 DO für Lampen ist viel. 
Dali ist ein Bus für Beleuchtung. Du kannst Dali zentral im Schrank Sternförmig aufbauen oder von Lampe zu Lampe ein Nym 5 x1.5 ziehen, die beiden freien adern für  Dali verwenden. Grundsätzlich würde ich zu jeder Lampe ein 5 x 1.5 legen bis zum Schrank, dann ist später umrüsten auf Dali  möglich. 

In deinem Fall würde ich mir in der bucht Hardware kaufen und ein testbrett aufbauen, dann siehst du wie weit du kommst und was du willst. Ich habe es auch so gemacht und mit der Wago von null angefangen, kannte bis dato nur Siemens.

Zum Budget: Wie im vorherigen Post beschrieben musst du dir eine Raum bzw Stückliste machen und kalkulieren. Aus eigener Erfahrung, unter 10k hast ned wirklich viel automatisiert.


----------



## moam1 (15 Juni 2017)

Hallo,

zu diesen Fragen

_wie groß ist dein Haus?_
mit anbau dann komplett 120m²

_Was soll alles saniert werden?_
Eine Kernsanierung bei mir ist nichts mehr im Haus (alles neu vom Estrich bis zum Dach)

_Sind die 5000 EUR nur für Material?_
Ja für das Material und hoffe 3000 für leuchten Schalter etc.

_Dein Kumpel Arbeit für lau? Klar deine Zeit selbst rechnest natürlich nicht. _
Ja Kumpel arbeitet umsonst bis auf Kost 


_Von wem stammt die Zahl?_
Die hab ich mir so vorgestellt - aber wie gesagt bin ich die Kosten jetzt am Zusammentragen wenn ich mehr Information habe._

7 DO für Rollläden? Du meinst 14 oder? 
_Natürlich 14 

_60 DO für Lampen ist viel._
Ja ich bekomme eventuell eine Offene Decke da wollte ich alles mit LED-Spots (24V?) beleuchten.

Mit der Hardware muss ich mal schauen. Werde mich aber noch weiter Informieren bzw. versuchen Informationen zu Sammeln.
Mir geht es erst mal um die Verkabelung besonders ob ich die Kabel jetzt schon legen soll/kann und später entscheide was ich automatisiere.


----------



## Passion4Automation (15 Juni 2017)

Wenn du ne offene Decke bekommst und 24 V einsetzen willst, schau dir mal Dali 24 V CV Treiber an kannst du dezentral oder zentral betreiben. Du hättest in den Zwischräumen Paltz die Treiber zu verstecken.
Wenn du Dali einsetzt kannst du schön mit Szenen arbeiten, du sparst dir Eingänge usw.

Zur Verkabelung gibt es keine allgemeine beste Lösung. Die Kombi aus Sternverkabelung und BUS macht es aus KNX, One wire, Dali, SMI, je nach Grundriss eine Hauptverteilung oder Stockwerksverteiler. 
Achtung die Verteiler nicht zu nache an die Wohn und Schlafräume, die Relais können nerven, alternativ SSD Relais, sind aber teuer.

Vergiss nicht die Fensterkontakte zumindest bei Terassentüren, es gibt nichts schlimmeres wenn das Rollo beschattet  du im Garten bist und dann nicht mehr ins Haus kommst


----------



## Beckhaus (15 Juni 2017)

Hallo 

Wenn du an eine Automitisierung der Heizung denkst, solltest du dich mal mit dem Thema elektrische Fussbodenheizung befassen.
Das lässt sich prima in so ein Projet einbringen und gibt der SPS auch einen Sinn und Nutzen.
Ich habe mein Haus damit ausgestattet und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juni 2017)

Beckhaus schrieb:


> Wenn du an eine Automitisierung der Heizung denkst, solltest du dich mal mit dem Thema elektrische Fussbodenheizung befassen.



Da ist aber viel Rechnen und Hellsehen angesagt ...
Bei einer klassischen Heizung bist du beim Energieträger flexibler und kannst später auch wechseln.


----------



## Martin100 (16 Juni 2017)

Elektrische Fussbodenheizung:

Elektrische Fußbodenheizungen sind nur für Niedrig-Energiehäusern geeignet

Verkabelung:

Mit der  Verkabelung Solltest du es nicht übertreiben es ist nachher ein Problem die Kabel in der Verteilung unter zu bekommen 

Ich habe es so gemacht

Pro Raum:
1    x  NYM-J 5x1,5 für  für Steckdosen ( man hat dann 2 geschaltete Steckdosen )
1 x NYM-J 5x1,5 für die Beleuchtung ( man hat dann 3 geschaltete Lampen )
1 x J-Y ST Y 2x2x0,6 für den Temperaturfühler
1 x J-Y ST Y 6x2x0,6 für die Schalter 

Spätes Nachrüsten der Steuerung:
Dies ist möglich du musst dann nur statt der Koppelrelais  nur Stromstoßrelais 24 W 2S einsetzen. Das hat aber den Nachteil dass das etwa 1000,00 € Mehrkosten verursacht..
Dieses gibt's keinen Sinn dar du für den Betrag die Beckhoff Steuerung bekommst. Wenn du auf gebrauchte Hardware gehst bekommst du sie für 500 €. Für weitere 1000 / 500 bekommst dann einen Master auf dem dann die Visualisierung laufen würde.

 Dali und KNX kannst du bei deinen Kosten Vorstellung vergessen


----------



## Stero (18 Juni 2017)

Ich hab mich mit gebrauchten Wago-Komponenten eingedeckt:
Starterset inkl. Software, 750-849, 32 DO, 16 DI, 2AI für RTD, 28 Lastrelais, KNX TP, Netzteil, ... 500€
Daliklemme 30€
Dali NT 50€
Weitere Klemmen ca. 10€/8DO bzw DI., Koppelrelais ca. 5€.
10 KNX-Doppeltaster 115€ (neu inkl. Busankoppler und nein, nicht pro Stück)
ETS 5 Lite 90€ neu bei KNX.ORG
Ich denke wenn man Geduld mitbringt können die 5000€ reichen.


----------



## Passion4Automation (18 Juni 2017)

Die Variante von stero ist auch möglich. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden ob neu oder gebraucht. 

Mach dir am besten eine Kalkulation, alles andere ist Spekulation. Wenn du mit 5 k kalkulierst und es letztendlich nicht reicht, hast du am Ende eine Krücke im Haus, nix halbes nix ganzes. 
Kalkuliere knall hart alles durch. Streiche das was du nicht brauchst, kaufe evtl Hardware gebraucht. Denke auch an Ersatzhardware und möglichst geringe Teilevielfalt.

Ich weiß is ned scheiß Arbeit, ich sitze momentan auch vor meinem Grundriss und spekuliere was ich wirklich brauche.

Gruß


----------



## Stero (18 Juni 2017)

Ich würde zu den Tastern / Sensoren sternförmig KNX-Kabel ziehen. Ob du da dann normale Taster auf DI hängst, einen RS485-Bus ala Eltako draus machst oder irgendwann wirklich KNX ist völlig wurscht und jederzeit mit wenig Aufwand änderbar. Steckdosen mit 5x2,5; Leuchten mit 5x1,5 pro Raum.
Als Minimum würde ich eine Leuchte pro Raum per Relais schaltbar machen, Steckdosen fix verdrahten. Das lässt sich später gegen DALI oder 230V-Hutschienendimmer (z.B. 0-10V von Finder oder RS485 von Eltako) tauschen, die freigesetzten Relais kannst du dann für Jalousien oder Steckdosen nutzen, nichts wird verschwendet.


----------



## wolfi-sps (18 Juni 2017)

Für die Beleuchtung, Rolladen usw. wäre Enocen auch eine Variante und nicht so teuer wie KNX.

Wolfgang


----------



## Stero (18 Juni 2017)

wolfi-sps schrieb:


> Für die Beleuchtung, Rolladen usw. wäre Enocen auch eine Variante und nicht so teuer wie KNX.
> 
> Wolfgang



Den Satz würde ich so pauschal nicht unterschreiben. Was kostet denn "KNX" deiner Meinung nach? Und was kostet eine funktionsgleiche (!) Enocean-Lösung?
Und eine Funklösung bei einer Kernsanierung ... naja, ich würde es nicht wollen.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Juni 2017)

Stero schrieb:


> Den Satz würde ich so pauschal nicht unterschreiben. Was kostet denn "KNX" deiner Meinung nach? Und was kostet eine funktionsgleiche (!) Enocean-Lösung?
> Und eine Funklösung bei einer Kernsanierung ... naja, ich würde es nicht wollen.



Ich auch nicht.
Momentan ist der "Trend" bei Einsatz einer SPS, dass man die Sensoren (Taster) per KNX einbindet und die Aktoren konventionell (Relais) einbindet.
Für Beleuchtung kann DALI eine vergleichsweise günstige Lösung sein.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## wolfi-sps (19 Juni 2017)

Ich habe vor 5 Jahren gebaut.
Habe 4 Steuerungen  und ein Panel von WAGO am laufen und die Beleuchtung, Raffstore mit Enocean realisiert.
Bei KNX brauche ich trotzdem ein Kabel. Die Enoceantaster klebe ich halt dahin wo ich sie brauche. Und ich habe schon ein paar nachgerüstet.
Ja - ist eine Glaubensfrage. Preis ? Meine ich ist KNX teurer. Dimmen ist auch kein Problem, da gibt es was von Finder (0-10V).

Wolfgang


----------



## Stero (20 Juni 2017)

Meinst du, soso. Werden wir doch mal konkret: Ein einfacher KNX-Taster mit 4 Schaltpunkten kostet neu ab ca 43€. Wieviel billiger ist da Enocean? Wenn ich mag tausch ich den irgendwann gegen ein höherwertiges Modell mit mehr Funktionen, muss ich aber nicht. Temperatur kann man simpel über die beiden verbleibenden Adern mit PT1000 erfassen, oder 1-wire, oder einfach gleich per Knx. Was sagt Enocean zu Präsenzmeldern?Fensterkontakte die auch sagen ob es wirklich zu ist und nicht nur angelehnt? Was die Dimmer damit zu tun haben erschließt sich mir grad nicht, die kann ich an die Wago flanschen, egal ob KNX oder nicht. Spätestens die Steckdosen brauchen ein Kabel, da verlegt man das grüne halt mit. Oder geht das auch über Enocean? Ich hab Enocean auch vorgesehen, aber nur als Nachrüstsystem bzw. da wo ich die Flexibilität brauche (z.B. Lichttaster am Pfosten vom Kinderhochbett etc.), nicht als Primärlösung.


----------



## wolfi-sps (20 Juni 2017)

Hallo Stero,

Sorry - habe nur meine Meinung dazu geschrieben. Das darf ich doch - oder ??

Wolfgang

PS: Habe ich vergessen - Präsenzmelder und Fensterkontake habe ich auch in Enocean.


----------



## Stero (20 Juni 2017)

Das darf jeder. Trotzdem bleibst du die Antwort schuldig was das als Enocean kosten würde.


----------



## wolfi-sps (20 Juni 2017)

Hallo Stero,

Enocean 2 oder 4 Kanaltaster je  48 € , Hoppe Fensterüberwachung 55 € , Präsenzmelder  95 € - im Großhandel incl. Steuer.

Wolfgang


----------



## Stero (20 Juni 2017)

Die Fenstergriffe sind eher speziell und ne feine Sache. Mit KNX würde ich einfach zwei Reeds an Binäreingänge legen. Hätte den Vorteil dass man verriegelt/geöffnet/gekippt unterscheiden kann, auch wenn das Fenster vielleicht von außen geöffnet wurde, denn da bewegt sich ja der Griff idR nicht.
Preislich sehe ich zumindest bei den Komponenten eher Gleichstand. KNX kann teuer, muss aber nicht.


----------



## wolfi-sps (20 Juni 2017)

Ja - da gibt es von Enocean auch noch die Fensterüberwachung - Hab ich im Aufbau. Kombiniert mit den Hoppe eine gute Alarmanlage.
Preislich - sicherlich gleich. Brauch halt kein Kabel


----------



## mnuesser (22 Juni 2017)

Servus, nun noch mein Senf dazu:

Ich habe es folgendermaßen gemacht:
- Wago KNX StarterKit + Dali-Klemme+ 64xDO  (18 Rolläden, 2x Raff Rollos, Rest Licht, 8 Reserve) + RS232 Klemme für Hauszähler auslesen + 3x8AI PT1000 für Raumtemperaturerfassung
- Taster sind alles KNX-Taster von MDT, ich hab die Plus-Variante gekauft, die normale hätte es auch getan... Preislich liegen die bei ungefähr 50-70 € das stück
- Lampen alles in 5g1,5 bis in den Schaltschrank im Keller gezogen, somit Dali-tauglich... im Moment schalte ich die aber nur Ein/Aus über Finderrelais 16A
- Thermoantriebe alle bis in den Schaltschrank gezogen, dort werden diese von der SPS gesteuert, Vor jedem 16xDO Modul sitzt eine Einspeisung für 24V
- Steckdosen habe ich so versorgt: jeder Raum erhält 1x 5g1,5 (ausser die Küche, die hat 3x + 2x5g4 für Herdanschluß), von diesem 5G1,5 ist der Braune immer Dauerspannung, und der Schwarze bzw. der Graue sind dann für Dekostrom reserviert... 
Wenn meine Holde also irgendwo Dekoration hinhängt, die ich Steuern möchte, dann Pack ich die darauf... Alle drei Leiter sind aber durch die gleiche Sicherung abgesichert, weil ich ja nur einen N habe.
- Deckenbeleuchtung im Wohnzimmer und in der Küche sind indirekt mit 25m und 32m RGBW LED-Stripes realisiert... diese hängen an Dali 4 Kanal-Dimmern


----------



## Tiktal (23 Juni 2017)

Hallo Markus,

mal rein interesse-halber...
Wie hast Du die Temperaturen erfasst? Aufputzfühler? Deckenfühler? Wo und in welcher Höhe?

Gruß

Onno


----------



## Stero (23 Juni 2017)

Bin zwar nicht Markus, aber eine Möglichkeit wäre, PT1000 im Rahmen der Lichttaster zu versenken.


----------



## Tiktal (23 Juni 2017)

Hallo Stero,

ja, so ähnlich hab ich das mal zu Testzwecken auch aufgebaut, hab unterhalb des Rahmens eine kleine Auskerbung gemacht in die ich den PT1000 gelegt habe.
Bin ich mir aber nicht sicher ob eine Temperaturerfassung direkt neben einer Tür serh viel Sinn macht.

Möchte hier auch kein Fass aufmachen, denn es wird 1000 Meinungen dazu geben, bin aber immer an Ideen interessiert.
Ideal wäre vermutlich ein mitten im Raum abgehangender Fühler :-D
Kommt natürlich auch immer auf die Heizung selber an, oder ob man die Werte einfach nur "haben" möchte zum anzeigen.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## Passion4Automation (23 Juni 2017)

Ich schwanke momentan noch zwischen KNX Taster oder SPS bzw.  konventionelle Taster.  
Die  Taster von Mut sind preislich attraktiv gefallen mir aber nicht.  Die von Jung taugen mir aber zu teuer.  Falls es keine KNX Taster werden, lege ich zu jedem Raumfühler ein KNX Kabel betreibe den PT 1000 daran und lege Raumintern leerrohre zu allen KNX relevanten Stellen. Dann kann ich nach Jahren immer auf KNX gehen und da sind die Taster die heute noch 180 Flocken kosten erschwinglicher.  

@mnuesser: Warum sitzt bei dir vor jeder 16 DO Karte eine Einspeisung, was hängt da an den Ausgängen?


----------



## Tiktal (26 Juni 2017)

@*goifalracer* : ich antworte mal einfach für Ihn. Er wird die extra Einspeisung gemacht haben, weil er geschrieben hat das er die Thermoantriebe (denke mal Fußbodenheizung) direkt über die 16DO Klemme antreibt.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## mnuesser (27 Juni 2017)

Sind Aufputzfühler, 2-Draht, PT1000 
https://www.sensorshop24.de/tempera...uehler/raumtemperaturfuehler-15df65d/a-20533/
Waren damals in nem Angebot fü 8€ / Stk...

Angebracht habe ich die auf etwa 1,5m
Nicht im Luftzugbereich, nicht im direkten Sonnenschein...

Wie gesagt, Philosophien gibt es da viele im Bereich der Heizungssteuerung...
Mir war wichtig ne Einzelraumregelung zu haben, auch da gibt es verschiedenste Meinungen zu 

Auch habe ich keine Möglichkeit geschaffen, die Sollwerte von "Hand" zu ändern...
Aufgrund der Fussbodenheizung mit Niedriger Temperatur und entsprechend langen Ansprechzeiten
macht es keinen Sinn dass die Frau dran "rumdreht". 

Ich bin der Heizungsdiktator


----------



## mnuesser (27 Juni 2017)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Ich schwanke momentan noch zwischen KNX Taster oder SPS bzw.  konventionelle Taster.
> Die  Taster von Mut sind preislich attraktiv gefallen mir aber nicht.  Die von Jung taugen mir aber zu teuer.  Falls es keine KNX Taster werden, lege ich zu jedem Raumfühler ein KNX Kabel betreibe den PT 1000 daran und lege Raumintern leerrohre zu allen KNX relevanten Stellen. Dann kann ich nach Jahren immer auf KNX gehen und da sind die Taster die heute noch 180 Flocken kosten erschwinglicher.
> 
> @mnuesser: Warum sitzt bei dir vor jeder 16 DO Karte eine Einspeisung, was hängt da an den Ausgängen?



Ja, wie Tiktal schon beschrieben hat, schalte ich die Thermoantriebe darüber... und da die im Einschaltmoment schon mal kurz ihre paar Watt ziehen, wollte ich einfach sicher gehen... ich habe aber auch nur 8 Thermoantriebe pro 16er Karte dran,  die anderen 8 Ausgänge benutze ich für die Finderrelais der Rollos zu schalten...

Die Taster von MDT find ich schön in einem BJ Rahmen E2 Weiss Matt... ich würde beim nächsten mal aber nicht mehr die PLUS Variante nehmen, sondern die normale Variante.

KNX KAbel werden auch überbewertet... ich hab NUR CAT7 Netzwerkleitung gelegt... für KNX und für die Raumfühler auch.


----------



## Passion4Automation (27 Juni 2017)

@ mnuesser
Danke fürs feedback

Ich habe mir zum Testen so billige Pt1000 Sensoren an die wago gehängt. Das ganze mit IO Check eingestellt und es funktioniert. Ich habe die Fühler an ner frei konfigurierbaren RTD Klemme dran, in 2 Leiter. 
Bei den Fühlern die du verlinkt hast, welche analogkarte brauche ich da? 
Habe gesehen das da auch Spannungsversorgung an der Platine benötigt wird. 

Danke.


----------



## Stero (27 Juni 2017)

Bei KNX-Leitung spart man sich halt das Schutzrohr, da die direkt unter Putz darf, auch mit der NYM zusammen.



goifalracer schrieb:


> Bei den Fühlern die du verlinkt hast, welche analogkarte brauche ich da?


Die passende? Mit der konfigurierbaren bist du doch frei. Abgesehen davon kannst du doch die Fühler passend zu deiner Karte bestellen. Ich würde aber schon bei PT1000 bleiben, ist für Zweidraht und lange Leitungen glaub ich noch das beste.
Alternativ evtl. 1Wire und DS1820.


----------



## Tiktal (27 Juni 2017)

goifalracer;662434
Bei den Fühlern die du verlinkt hast schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast Du Dich wohl etwas verguckt ;-)
> 
> In dem Datenblatt sind auch die 0-10V und die 4-20mA abgebildet. Die verlinkten sind im Prinzip auch nur nur "billige PT1000" und nix anders wie die von Dir getestet.
> 
> ...


----------



## mnuesser (27 Juni 2017)

genau... das Datenblatt ist halt für alle, im Prinzip sind aber nur 2 Klemmen drin, da kommen die Leitungen drauf die du auch verwendest...

Ich habe mir von Wago die 8xAI PT Karten gekauft... 3 Stk... funktionieren auch sauber...

gruss Markus


----------



## Stero (27 Juni 2017)

Es gab und gibt wohl mit den 8xAI einuge Probleme mit dem einen oder anderen Controller (849 z.B.). Besser vorher schlau machen.


----------



## mnuesser (27 Juni 2017)

Stero schrieb:


> Es gab und gibt wohl mit den 8xAI einuge Probleme mit dem einen oder anderen Controller (849 z.B.). Besser vorher schlau machen.



Danke, hab schon sehr lange das KNX Starter Set mit der 889er, und da funktioniert die Karte ohne Probleme...
Konfiguriert habe ich diese Natürlich vorher mit dem Wago-IO-Check 3

Mein aktuelles Problem ist den Raspberry mit dem Codesys 3 drauf irgendwie mit der 889er zu koppeln...


----------



## Passion4Automation (27 Juni 2017)

Ah OK, dann ist klar. Die Karte ist momentan an einer 881 und läuft problemlos. Geplant ist aber letztendlich ein 750 8202. Ich denke mir jetzt da nichts das die karte da nicht funktionieren soll.


----------



## mnuesser (28 Juni 2017)

nein da sollte die sauber laufen...


----------



## moam1 (25 Juli 2017)

Hallo,

hab mich etwas mehr Schlau gemacht bzw. hat mehr verwirrt. 

Der KNX Bus ist ja schön und gut aber man muss den Programmieren und spezielle Sensoren/Aktoren kaufen (Mehrwert zur SPS sehe ich nur im Standard bzw. viele Fertige Produkte) 

Naja wie auch immer bin ich der Meinung das eine SPS diese Dienste besser Erledigen kann und hoffe der Aufgabe gewachsen bin (viel Zeit hab ich nicht mehr ^^) 

Im Prinzip könnte ich die Verkabelung wie im Beispiel durchführen oder?

Ich bin aber jetzt etwa unsicher ob den Bewegungsmelde/Dimmer auch mit an den Dali Bus hängen soll was mein ihr?

Welche Steuerung könnte ich verwenden die Kostengünstig ist und gescheite Visu (HTML5) fähig dran bekomm? 
Beckhoff klar aber welche genau? Wago kenne ich das System garnicht.


----------



## Passion4Automation (25 Juli 2017)

Du kannst Präsenzmelder für Dali ebenso verwenden.
Bei Bewegungsmelder 230V kann es sein das die nicht richtig funktionieren wegen Mindestlast. Alternative wären PM,s. Oder BM,s mit Potentialfreien Kontakt.
Verkabele einfach alles so wie möglich Sternförmig, wenn du keine Zeit mehr hast machst du einfach vorübergehend ein einfaches SPS Programm, statt beim EVG einfach vorübergehend ein Relais einbauen.
Zur Visu: zur Inbetriebnahme kannst du ja die codesys Visu benutzen, über z.B. von Wago die Handy App. IP Symcon ist gut, doch mehr als nur eine Visu, Kostet ein bisschen was. Ich glaube FHEM ist ne kostenlose Visu.

EinTipp: Pläne einen großen Schrank. Mindestens 1300 x 1400 oder gleich nen Standschrank, weil wenn es ordentlich aussehen soll, brauchst die Größe.

Gruß


----------



## mnuesser (26 Juli 2017)

Kommt halt auf die Menge an, bei 5 Eingängen brauchst du nicht mit KNX anfangen...
Ich habe 30 Schaltstellen mit je 2 oder 4 Tastern drin... habe quasi 100 Tastereignisse... die machste dann nicht mehr gerne mit Mehraderleitung.
Abgesehen davon hab ich bei meiner Heizung die Möglichkeit die Istwerte per KNX auszulesen... 
Dali hängt bei mir noch nicht soooo viel dran, eigentlich nur 2x Relais + 2x 4-Kanal LED Treiber, aber die 5 Adern hab ich halt überall hin gezogen,
könnte also jederzeit umrüsten.

Falls du doch ne Wago nehmen möchtest, du könntest nen PFC100 Starterkit nehmen, da haste die Software + CPU plus was Ein/Ausgänge + Netzteil
Programmierung im neuen Codesys 3.5 (jaaa bei Wago heisst das e-Cockpit) und HTML5 Visu.
Visu kannste dann per Tablet, Handy, PC oder Webpanel oder Linux-Receiver bedienen


----------



## Fozzy (26 Juli 2017)

Habe ähnliches vor nur im Neubau. Ich werde es mit einem CX9020-0111 machen. 

Bewegungsmelder komme ich auch noch auf keinen grünen Zweig. 
Bin aktuell bei folgende hängengeblieben: 
http://www.epvelectronics.com/de/praesenzmelder/24v-praesenzmelder/pm-24v-5si.html


----------



## Passion4Automation (26 Juli 2017)

Das mit den Taster über DI ist aufwändig mit jysty und nervend, muss jeder selber wissen. 
Diese PM,s im Link sind nicht schlecht,. taugen. Wenn KNX on Board kann man ja auch KNX PM,s nehmen. 
Viel billiger wird es mit DI,s für Taster gegenüber KNX auch nicht. Nimmst LSA Leisten statt Reihenklemmen dann wird's schon günstiger.


----------



## moam1 (6 August 2017)

Hallo,

mhh wollte aber jysty Kabel verwenden. (In anderen Foren gelesen das Telefonkabel oder Netzwerkkabel verwendet werden) 

Du meinst es ist besser KNX Schalter zu verwenden?

LSA Leisten hab ich mal in der Ausbildung anschließen dürfen und fand es sehr nervig oder hast du etwas speziellere Leisten?

Kann mir einer ein Feuchtigkeitsensor & Temperatursensor empfehlen (ohne eine Bastellösung mit Arduino etc)


----------



## mnuesser (6 August 2017)

Kommt halt drauf an, wie viele Schaltstellen du hast,
wenn ich mir deine skizze anschaue, würde ich eher alles normal verkabeln und dann
auf ner SPS verschalten.

Tempsensoren auf PT1000 Basis bekommste im passenden AP Gehäuse schon für nen 10er...
Mit Feuchtigkeit wirds teurer, da dann noch nen Wandler rein muss...

schau mal hier:
https://www.sensorshop24.de/tempera...uehler/raumtemperaturfuehler-15df65d/a-20533/

PT1000 für 9,7€

Mit Feuchtigkeitsfühler wirds dann schnell 50€ ++


----------



## Passion4Automation (7 August 2017)

Ich meinte das eher so: Wenn du z. B. die Gira 6 Fach oder Jung 24 V Tastsensoren verwendest, dann nimmt sich das preislich nicht so viel. Wenn du ganz normale Taster nimmst ist es mit Telefonkabel günstiger. Ich persönlich werde es mischen KNX und DI. 
Feuchte Sensoren könnte man auch über 1 Wire anbinden.


----------



## moam1 (7 August 2017)

Hallo, 

die Skizze war nur ein Raum exemplarisch  

Hier die aktuelle Aufstellung die zurzeit geplant sind: 


Elttern3Schalter2Rolladenschalter1Lampe (Dali?)2Spots (Dali?)1Temperaturregler1 Kind 1Schalter2Rolladenschalter2Lampe (Dali?)1Temperaturregler2 Kind 1Schalter1Rolladenschalter1Lampe (Dali?)1TemperaturreglerAbstell2Schalter1Rolladenschalter2Lampe (Dali?)1TemperaturreglerBad1Schalter1Lampe (ohne Dali)Flur5Bewegungsmelder6Lampen1Temperaturregler5SchalterWohnzimmer8Schalter3Rolladenschalter6LED Spots (Dali)4Lampen (Dali)5Indirekte Leuchte (Dali)1TemperaturKüche4Schalter1Rolladenschalter1Lampe2Spots (Dali)4Spots Beleuchtung (Dali)1Temperatur


----------



## Stero (7 August 2017)

Überleg dir genau ob und wo du dir die Wände mit irgendwelchen Schalterbatterien zupflasterst. Das wird schnell hässlich.
Brauchst du alle Jalousien getrennt steuerbar? Oder reicht es wenn das per Visu geht?
Hauptvorteil von KNX: Du kannst relativ simpel starten mit z.B. einem Vierfach-Taster. Wenn der ausgereizt ist ersetzt du ihn halt durch das 8x-Modell oder einen Smarttaster mit Display, ohne Kabel neu zu ziehen. Temperaturfühler sind häufig integriert. Heizkörper oder Fbh? Bei Fbh wirst du den Temperaturwert einmal einstellen und nie wieder anfassen, einfach zu träge. Für die Nachtabsenkung reicht eine Taste ...
Was ist mit der Temperatur im Bad? Frauen haben es gern kuschelig beim Duschen, Männer häufig nicht ...


----------



## Bayernstefan (8 August 2017)

Wenn Du nicht zu weit weg wohnst, dann komme mal bei mir vorbei.
Habe eine SPS (WAGO) eingesetzt. Die Lichtschalter sind 24V von GIRA 6-fach Taster. (25STück)
27 Rollos, 10 Raumthermostate mit Enocean realisiert. Die Fußbodenventile habe ich direkt auf die WAGO Ausgangsbaugruppe geklemmt.
Des weiteren noch Visualisiert mit Xsolution. 
4 Kameras im Aussenbereich. 

Gruß 
Stefan
Die Lichtschalter habe ich alle mit Ysty-Kabel verlegt. Einfache Schalter würde ich heute mit Enocean machen. Die Technik funktioniert wunderbar und ist die günstigste Variante.


----------



## Player-Ben (8 August 2017)

Bayernstefan schrieb:


> 10 Raumthermostate mit Enocean realisiert. Die Fußbodenventile habe ich direkt auf die WAGO Ausgangsbaugruppe geklemmt.


Hi Stefan,

welches Modell hast Du den genommen für die Raumthermostate? Ist das nur Temp oder auch Feuchte?

Passt das denn mit dem Gesamtstrom, wenn Du die Ventile direkt mit der Ausgangsklemme verbindest?

Danke


----------



## Bayernstefan (9 August 2017)

Servus Player-Ben,

ich habe nur die Temperaturfühler von Thermokon. Die mit Feuchte werde ich ggf. noch punktuell nachrüsten. Hierbei bin ich jedoch noch am überlegen ob ich es ggf. mit 1-wire mache, da es die deutlich günstigere Alternative ist und ich hierzu Kabel bereits zur Verfügung hätte.
Die Ventile sind welche mit nur 1Watt Leistung. Da habe ich speziell darauf geachtet. Somit für die Ausgänge kein Problem. Funktioniert wunderbar und somit 25 Relais gespart.


----------



## mnuesser (9 August 2017)

Huhu PlayerBen,

diese Thermischen Steller brauchen nur in der Startphase für einen kurzen Moment mehr Strom, danach geht die benötigte Leistung runter.
Ich habe es zur Sicherheit so gemacht, dass ich vor jedem Ausgangsmodul ne Einspeiseklemme gesetzt habe, und dann auf dem 16 DO Modul nur 8 DOs 
für die Thermischen Steller verwende, und die anderen 8 für andere Aufgaben wie Relais schalten. Das funktioniert bei mir auch sehr gut.

Vorteil an der Sache, du kannst halt theoretisch sogar nen PWM Betrieb fahren auf den Stellern, das wäre mit Relais eher nicht der Fall...


----------



## ADS_0x1 (9 August 2017)

Ich hab gerade die aktuelle PCcontrol ins Haus bekommen und da zwischendrin was "nettes" entdeckt.

belgische Firma Fixsus bietet ein - ich nenne es mal: Rauminterface an.




Das ganze angebunden über drei Adern, die gehen auf eine Potentialverteilerklemme, einen digitalen Eingang und einen digitalen Ausgang. Abgefragt werden verschiedene Werte mittels Polling, ausgelöst von der SPS. Konfiguration usw. über eine eigenen Bibliothek, DIOC genannt.

Hat das Ding schon jemand entdeckt und da ggf. mehr Informationen zu? Leider finde ich auf der Homepage nichts weiter, als ein Datenblatt des ganzen. Informationen zur Bibliothek und das wahrscheinlich Interessanteste - der Preis - keine Ahnung. Ich habe versucht da anzurufen, bisher habe ich da nur den AB erreicht.


----------



## Stero (9 August 2017)

Der verantwortliche Vertriebler ist wohl ab 21.8. wieder verfügbar. Ich sag Bescheid wenn ich ne Antwort bekomme.


----------



## Tiktal (9 August 2017)

Dankeschön! Klingt interessant das ganze!


----------



## moam1 (10 August 2017)

Hallo, 

ich habe mir das mit den Smart Tastern angeschaut und finde die echt super besonders der von MDT Smart Taster 2. 

Welche Steuerung würde ich von Wago benötigen? 
e!COCKPIT-Starterkit + KNX Klemme +Dali Klemme
Starterkit KNX IP + Dali Klemme

Mit der Klemme alleine sollten doch 2-3 SmartTaster angebunden werden können.

Oder doch Beckhoff-PLC CX9020-0115 oder CX5020-0125? 

Jetzt nur noch die Frage ob man zusätzlich auf enocean oder 1 wire setzen?


----------



## Stero (10 August 2017)

Du brauchst die KNX-Klemme. Welche Steuerung ist relativ egal.
Die KNX-IP-Controller (849 oder 889) geben dir zusätzlich noch die Routerfunktion, was dir die Anschaffung einer separaten Schnittstelle zur Programmierung des KNX-Bus erspart.
1-Wire würde ich kabelseitig vorbereiten (3 Adern!), das tut nicht weh. Enocean kannst du ja jederzeit nachrüsten.


----------



## moam1 (12 August 2017)

Ok 
hab mir das mal grob ausgerechnet und komme bei Wago auf folgende Komponenten (ohne DI/DO)
Wago Starterkit für PFC100 Controller 750-8100	890,00 €	
EIB, KNX IP Schnittstelle mit PoE und max. 5 Tunneling Verbindungen  130€
753-646 Wago KNX/EIB/TP1-Klemme 237,12 € 
750-641 Wago DALI/DSI - Masterklemme 158,00 €  
753-620 Wago DALI-Multi-Master-DC-/DC-Konverter 84,31 €
KNX-DROSSE ca. 120€
1-Wire Controller 1, intelligente Systemschnittstelle 159,90 €

Hab ich etwas vergessen bzw funktioniert das so?


----------



## Stero (12 August 2017)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die 641 mit der 620 funktioniert. Müsste aber.
Knx-Drossel kostet 30€ neu online (ABB), ich würde aber ein richtiges Netzteil nehmen (nicht das Meanwell, auch wenn's preiswert ist). 120€ sollten reichen.
Die 641 und eine 646 hab ich übrig. So ein 1-Wire-Koppler für die Wago evtl auch. Kriegst ne PN.


----------



## moam1 (14 August 2017)

Sorry vertippt würde dann die neue Dali Klemme verwenden: 
753-647 DALI-Multi-Master-Klemme


----------

